# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: تفاوت برنامه نویسی اندروید با جاوا با جاوا؟

## saranipedram

سلام دوستان
یه دوره هایی هست برنامه نویسی اندروید با جاوا و یه دوره هایی هم هست جاوا خالی
تفاوتشون تو چیه؟.
کسی دوره اول رو رفت باشه یعنی جاوا هم بلده؟.یا با هم تفاوت دارند؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

جاوا یه اکوسیستم خیلی عظیمه که خیلی از فریمورک‌ها دارن به کمک اون ادامه‌ی حیات می‌دن. (عظمت جاوا تا این حده که زبان‌هایی مثل Scala و Groovy رو ساخته!)
مسلما کسی که قراره وارد یکی از فریمورک‌های مبتنی بر جاوا (مثل اندروید) بشه، باید با الفبای زبان جاوا آشنا باشه. اما تسلط به یکی از این فریمورک‌ها به معنی آشنایی با بقیه‌ی اون‌ها نیست.
معمولا توی دوره‌هایی که بطور عمومی به جاوا می‌پردازن، بعد از آشنایی با الفبای جاوا، به بدنه‌ی اصلی Java SE پرداخته می‌شه و احتمالا زمینه‌هایی هم برای Java EE چیده می‌شه.
اما دوره‌ی برنامه‌نویسی اندروید تخصصا روی طراحی منطق، طراحی رابط کاربری و جزئیات دیگه‌ی برنامه‌نویسی اندروید تمرکز داره و صرفا به بعضی از جنبه‌های Java SE که حین دوره بهشون نیاز می‌شه اشاره می‌کنه.

حالت ایده‌آل اینه که کسی که می‌خواد وارد برنامه‌نویسی اندروید بشه اول دید نسبتا عمیقی از Java SE داشته باشه. ولی خب در عمل چنین اتفاقی در حال انجام نیست.

----------


## saranipedram

> جاوا یه اکوسیستم خیلی عظیمه که خیلی از فریمورک‌ها دارن به کمک اون ادامه‌ی حیات می‌دن. (عظمت جاوا تا این حده که زبان‌هایی مثل Scala و Groovy رو ساخته!)
> مسلما کسی که قراره وارد یکی از فریمورک‌های مبتنی بر جاوا (مثل اندروید) بشه، باید با الفبای زبان جاوا آشنا باشه. اما تسلط به یکی از این فریمورک‌ها به معنی آشنایی با بقیه‌ی اون‌ها نیست.
> معمولا توی دوره‌هایی که بطور عمومی به جاوا می‌پردازن، بعد از آشنایی با الفبای جاوا، به بدنه‌ی اصلی Java SE پرداخته می‌شه و احتمالا زمینه‌هایی هم برای Java EE چیده می‌شه.
> اما دوره‌ی برنامه‌نویسی اندروید تخصصا روی طراحی منطق، طراحی رابط کاربری و جزئیات دیگه‌ی برنامه‌نویسی اندروید تمرکز داره و صرفا به بعضی از جنبه‌های Java SE که حین دوره بهشون نیاز می‌شه اشاره می‌کنه.
> 
> حالت ایده‌آل اینه که کسی که می‌خواد وارد برنامه‌نویسی اندروید بشه اول دید نسبتا عمیقی از Java SE داشته باشه. ولی خب در عمل چنین اتفاقی در حال انجام نیست.


من میخوام شروع به یادگیری جاوا کنم.
پس اینطور که گفتید بهتره از دوره های جاوا استفاده کنم تا مثلا اندروید.
درسته؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

نه من چنین حرفی نزدم! بستگی به هدف خودت داره.

----------

